# Clip Time! Never Going Back Again



## chunker59 (Jul 20, 2011)

listen to my NOS Taylor


__
https://soundcloud.com/zcat59%2Fnever-going-back-again-1


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

That Taylor Sounds great! What did you use to record it?


----------



## chunker59 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks Rawpower! I used a Shure SM57 into Garageband, I need to get a condenser mic one of these days.


----------



## Puma (Jun 16, 2009)

Nicely done.

clean too.


----------



## chunker59 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks, Puma!


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Killer!


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Enjoyed that one a lot. Well done.


----------



## chunker59 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks guys! i must have practiced that one about 9,000 times just to get to that point, still got a few spots that need work, but I feel like I'm closing in on it, finally.


----------



## M (Jul 24, 2010)

Not only does that Taylor sound great, the guy playing ain't too shabby. Well done!


----------



## chunker59 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks, M! I did another one with the new condenser mic I bought in case anyone wants to compare how the two mics sound.
Just a quick try after work, the playing's not as clean, but the actual sound quality is way better.


__
https://soundcloud.com/zcat59%2Fnever-1-with-condenser-mic


----------

